# bulkhead removal



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I would tear out the outside walls, at least to below grade level. Fill in the basement wall opening with block, parge coat and water proof. Then fill in the stairwell with fill dirt(tamp every 6-8") and topsoil. 

If there is a drain at the bottom, that will have to be blocked or removed. Check local code.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer an exit from a basement
When looking at buying houses it was one thing I looked for
So take that into account too

If there is a bedroom down there you may need to leave it


----------



## mrich (Aug 10, 2010)

*bulkhead*

I do wonder about resale complications - The thing is it needs to be replaced, and where I never use it, I'm not sure if I want the expense and aggrivation of replacing


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

IMHO...you'd be way ahead to replace it.


----------



## mrich (Aug 10, 2010)

*bulkhead*

Why, because of resale ?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I think maybe a couple reasons with resale being one of them.

We dont know if this is a finished basement or not and in most municipalities you have to have a point of egress, be it an egress window or a bulkhead door. Doesnt matter if you plan on having a bedroom down there or not. 

They make life much easier when you go to replace your furnace, air handler or other large appliance.

I tried to find a price for a bulkhead door and couldnt come up with anything. However, I would think it'd cost more to block up the foundation wall, waterproof it, bust up the old steps and then backfill it then what it would cost to replace the door.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mrich (Aug 10, 2010)

*bulkhead*

The space is partially finished, and has double hung windows - the problem is its not just doors, it is a two piece unit. The lower unit is rusted stairs, walls, and floor - and the upper is the doors. So the problem is getting it out of there, and there is a large deck built around it


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

hmmmm...got pictures?


----------



## mrich (Aug 10, 2010)

I can get some, stay tuned

Thanks


----------

